# Please allow me to introduce myself ...



## powerslave (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello to ewerybody! Let my name stay Powerslave... I'm wery interested i a/c,especislly in WWII... That's all for now,any questins?


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to forum, powerslave.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 27, 2007)

g'day power and welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome and please read the rules of the Forum in the Basic Section.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2007)

Hallo Powerslave.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## timshatz (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2007)

Powerslave is a great song and album from Iron Maiden.8) 

Just a bit of trivia I thought I would add....


----------



## mkloby (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello, welcome from down under!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2007)

Piss off....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh come on Les!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 28, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Piss off....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2007)

Im fu*kin sick and tired of these 3 post wonders...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tough crowd. Alright, I'll bite. Les, you thinking about past service experiences? Genocide can't be in everyone's blood.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2007)

Nah man, just over all these newbies "Great place cant wait to contribute..." crap, and then all of us meatballs say welcome, then they never come back....

I am officially withdrawing from the whole Welcome please post and read the rules gimmick.... Fu*k the Noobs!!!


----------



## Jared (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice to meet you. Cya around ^^


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2007)

Holly **** Les does that mean you aint gonna speak to me no more just because its taken me 3 years to introduce myself.
(actually I dont think I ever did introduce myself, I just sort of joined and started talking bollocks straight off)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2007)

Dude, I would love nothing more than sitting down with u and bullshitting about planes trains and hand to hand combat, sippin some of the worlds greatest biers...

And since u've past the mystical plateau of 2,500 posts, Sir Michael Palin should post u with an honorary title, with lands and rights to properties in Yorkshire and Lancashire...


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2007)

lol Ive gone and got all embaressed now you old smooth talker Les.
I bet thats the last thing you thought anyone would ever say to you or at least the last thing just before you slapped the gonads out of them.
But I'll take the beer with you any day mate. Cheers!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2007)

> lol Ive gone and got all embarrassed now you old smooth talker Les.


Haha, my evil diabolical plan has succeeded...

Did I say that out loud???


----------



## zebraa51 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello Everyone My Name is Zebraa51 and i,m sure some of you may know me from the Ole` MSN Gaming Zone Inn Combat Flight Stimulator 1 , Well anyway`s i,m Glad too Be Here, For I have a Strong Intrest Inn Aviation Since as far back as i can Rememeber . everyonce inn awhile i,ll make a comment or two either about planes or what`s Happening inn Aviation that may or maynot bee of intrest but then again this is an Open Line inn which too One Can say things on the Subject so Far i have found this Sight Too Be Informative as well as Entertaining Like Hitler Playin His BanJo Bout Busted a GuT when i saw that for the First Time Jes Too Funny ........ You Folks Take care and maybe we`ll cross idea`s sometime or somfin Signed: ~ZeB~


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2007)

> everyonce inn awhile i,ll make a comment or two either about planes or what`s Happening inn Aviation that may or maynot bee of intrest but then again this is an Open Line inn which too One Can say things on the Subject so Far i have found this Sight Too Be Informative as well as Entertaining Like Hitler Playin His BanJo Bout Busted a GuT when i saw that for the First Time Jes Too Funny ........


Most likely, the longest run-on sentence in the history of this site, with grammatical errors that would make a Zulu Bushman wince in pain....

Remarkable, truly remarkable...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

I know I asked him to work on his grammar and spelling. I am not the greatest speller and so forth but damn this guys posts are too hard to follow.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Most likely, the longest run-on sentence in the history of this site, with grammatical errors that would make a Zulu Bushman wince in pain....
> 
> Remarkable, truly remarkable...



LMFAO!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2007)

Hehe, wheres ur reply in the Aussie thread Wildcat???


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Most likely, the longest run-on sentence in the history of this site, with grammatical errors that would make a Zulu Bushman wince in pain....
> 
> Remarkable, truly remarkable...



BRRRAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Les....your killin me!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats my job...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Les can I get a picture Too? I'm up to five posts!!!!Hoo Hoo!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2007)

I actually need to add a few new ones of some of the other lame @ss jerk wads that still wont post up their pic...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Jackson (Mar 7, 2007)

Jackson here..

Northern Virginia suburbs of Washington DC

Grandson of an RAF Spitfire pilot

Son of a USAF F-111/F4/ F100 pilot

Grew up in UK ( RAF Wetherfield Upper Heyford), Southwest USA (Nellis / Luke AFB/ UT Austin), lived here for (D.C.) 20 years..

Interests- Warbirds Tanks, US Civil War- ANV, Patton, 5.0 Mustangs

Occupation CPA


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Jackson here..
> 
> Northern Virginia suburbs of Washington DC
> 
> ...




Welcome Jackson!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Civettone (Mar 31, 2007)

Ajax, those are wonderful !! Good job!!
Do you have plans to make some more??

Kris


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Haha, my evil diabolical plan has succeeded...
> 
> Did I say that out loud???



You'll be saying next m8 that you don't love me anymore as I only seem to appear here every 3 months or so...........doesn't our love mean anything anymore


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2007)

U my Friend, are a breed apart, a man with his own wind, and I could never love something undefined and completely and utterly devoid of anything humanly substanstial....

Sort of like loving my right hand I suppose.......

That being said, Im glad to see we got ur old account back up...


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2007)

You said I was your best as well lol

Yeah, I had to change the password here because it was over 189 days old (See your birthday thread for age  ).


----------



## Eighthaf (Apr 4, 2007)

Greetings. Eighthaf, just joined, heard about this forum only today. 12 years USAF, writer, generally interested in pretty much anything military but my first love has and always will be WWII aircraft.


Eighth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Please read the rules and dont be a one post wonder.


----------

